# rummynose tetra schooling question



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

I was thinking of getting some rummynose for my tank, but in every video I've seen of them, they seem to all school right in the front of the tank. I've already got 4 corys that inhabit the front, aimlessly circling back and forth against the front glass. Will the rummynose go back into the plants in the middle/back of the tank, or do they generally stay at the front?

Thanks,
Cat


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi CatG,

My Rummynose are typically schooling right in the front, they don't mind my Corys at all.


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

Well, I was hoping they DIDN'T stay at the front of the tank.  I'd much rather have more activity back in the plants, as having all the fish in the front is kind of annoying. I think I may just stick with all Cardinals, as the 4 I have seem to wander in and out of the plants, and it's nice to watch. Much more calming and enjoyable than everybody crammed against the glass in the front, while the mid and back areas remain empty.

Thanks for the info!
Cat


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have Rummynose in my tank and I do always see them in front (going back and forth) of during light time... They only get at middle/back if they are spooked or while chasing/catching the food...


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

My rummy's go all over the tank. They in fact are rarely in a tight schooling group. I have them in my 75g with rainbows who stay mostly in the open areas and the front of the tank.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey CatG,

I have a school of ten Rummynose tetras and during the day they tend to hang out on the left side of my tank in a stand of Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia. I think that they take comfort in the shelter of the plants (although I'm just guessing - I sure wish that I could speak fish!). Usually all ten of them will be together, but occasionally a couple of them will wander off by themselves. I just tried to take a picture for you, but that is a lot easier said than done. Here's the best that I could do:









You can just barely see five of them hanging out in there.

I just realized that you can't really tell what that end of the tank looks like in that picture, so I went back and found the most recent picture that I had already taken (it looks pretty much the same way now).









As you can see, I keep my tank really full of plants, but I do so because I think that the fish like it.

The best time that I have witnessed really good schooling is during tank maintenance. Anytime that I am messing around in the tank (trimming, replanting, etc.), all ten of the Rummynose will follow each other throughout the plants. It's really cool to watch and I love them for it.

I also have a school of 24 Cardinals, and they on the other hand spread out all over the tank. Sometimes a small group of them (10-12) will exhibit schooling behavior and swim around together, but never the entire population.

Naturally, during feeding time, all of the fish come to the front.

I would definitely recommend getting some Rummynose tetras. I've actually tried to get some more to add to my school, but my LFS seems to have a difficult time getting in healthy ones. The last time I bought some I had six out of eight die.

Good luck with your decision and I hope that I have helped.

Andy


----------



## CatG (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks so much for taking the time to post the pics! If I got rummynose and they behaved as yours did, that would be great. I'm just afraid that if I get them (thus limiting the number of other fish I can get) then they will cram up in the front of the tank like alot of the videos I have seen.

It may not be that bad I guess, but the cory's behavior of doing laps along the front glass is kind of annoying to me and I thought more fish up there would make it worse.

Well, I guess I will have to think on this some more. Maybe watch some more videos to get an idea of what it would be like if they do swim along the front. I LOVE the schooling behavior, so maybe it won't be too bad.


Thanks again guys!
Cat


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Mine seem to like the left rear corner and middle of the tank. They will also frequent the front but seem to prefer plant cover.


----------



## akdmks (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine go all over the tank, but they are ALWAYS together. They stay towards the bottom though, I think thats because they are new or just because they love foraging along the plant stems and whatnot. They shoot across the tank like nuts though, so if you have some fish that are more slow moving, take caution because they might get spooked or battle for food.

just my .02


----------

